# Fromm Gold Small Breed



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

They released this new formula in their gold line. I was looking at the ingredient list and it kinda wowed me. Honestly the ingredients in the gold line are great and nothing to feel guilty about feeding if you want something a bit less expensive than the four star line.

Small Breed Adult Gold dog food - Fromm Family Foods

first 15 ingredients:

Duck
Chicken Meal
Chicken
Oatmeal
Pearled Barley
Brown Rice
Dried Tomato Pomace
Chicken Fat
Whole Egg
Menhaden Fish Meal
Lamb
Russet Potatoes
Salmon Oil
Flaxseed
Wisconsin Cheese
The entire list is on the website, but wow, that list looks better than most of them out there  I have to wonder just how small the kibbles are seeing as how their kibble is already pretty small.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

shellbeme said:


> They released this new formula in their gold line. I was looking at the ingredient list and it kinda wowed me. Honestly the ingredients in the gold line are great and nothing to feel guilty about feeding if you want something a bit less expensive than the four star line.
> 
> Small Breed Adult Gold dog food - Fromm Family Foods
> 
> ...


Fromm Gold is what Bailey's breeder (Josymir) feeds her Maltese. My local boutique only carries the Gold in the 15 lb. bags, though. Maybe now that there is a formula for small breeds, they will stock the 5 lb. bag.


----------

